

Firefox is gone, Chrome is here, who is next? - Loic
http://www.ceondo.com/ecte/2012/01/firefox-gone-chrome-here-whos-next

======
Tyrannosaurs
Oddly I've just move (back) to Firefox because I'm increasingly concerned by
Google's activity and I'm curious whether anyone else is thinking along
similar lines.

I like Chrome more than any other browser (I've got a Chrome theme for Firefox
so it looks similar...) but I'm simply not willing to put all my eggs in the
Google basket and it was one of the Google products that got dropped in the
cull (Gmail and Reader surviving, Chrome and search going).

Ideally I'd like Apple to sort out Safari but I'm still not wild about it on
Windows and I want to use the same browser on all my machines so Firefox it is
(Xmarks and Feedly not supported on Opera).

~~~
ttt_
I am also thinking along similar lines. It's just a matter of time before
Chrome starts getting all _plusie_ on us.

Besides, Google products in general have begun loosing their appeal after
Google deviated from being technology-focused to social-focused. Soon enough
those products will start lagging behind others in innovation and early
adopation of lead-technology and usability features.

Hopefully the alternatives will come in a variety of ways and tastes and not
united under a single banner/brand.

------
alexchamberlain
A good article, but clearly biased in favour of the dev community, who use and
will always be happy to use software that doesn't come pre-installed with
their computer.

------
citricsquid
Seeing 44% Chrome / 27% Firefox / 17% Internet Explorer on a large gaming
website, sharing the Chrome popularity but Safari is at 8% -- behind Internet
Explorer! I guess tech people love macs!

~~~
batiudrami
I suppose so. Also Mac only has a tiny gaming library so you're going to
inherently receive a smaller audience (I know you can game on console also,
but I find that PC gaming on the internet is overrepresented in much the same
way Macs are on HN).

------
rlander
Wow, I had to look at my own analytics for a medium site (crafts space) with a
technically challenged audience to believe that:

38% Chrome / 35% IE / 19% Firefox / 3% Safari.

~~~
alexchamberlain
That's the kind of statistics I'm interested in. I wish there was a good
source for browser statistics from a well balanced audience.

------
girishmony
>>Firefox is gone

I completely disagree with. Yeah its going down in terms of usage. Yet still
it is improving and growing.

~~~
Loic
What I meant is that it has lost steam and the one pushing ahead now is
Chrome. If you read the conclusion, I think and hope that we will stay with a
fragmented, competitive market with the leader being the best one at the given
point in time (modulo the market inertia, etc.). This would be better for
everybody.

